# Snow Accumulation Reports



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

Do any of you use the Weather Command Snow Accumulation Reports?? If not do you use any other sites for snow accumulation?


----------



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone there?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*nope*

keep a tape measure in the door. Drive to middle of parking lot, open door, stick tape into ground -- voila, accurate  accumulation report


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Mine Is stuck on "0"...Hit It 3 times with the hammer...still won't work.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Grn Mtn;340000 said:


> keep a tape measure in the door. Drive to middle of parking lot, open door, stick tape into ground -- voila, accurate  accumulation report


Same here...


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Daner;340016 said:


> Mine Is stuck on "0"...Hit It 3 times with the hammer...still won't work.


Guess we need to lube ours with some FluidFilm


----------

